# Co2 Paintball tanks? any good on a 55g



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

what do you think about those 24oz paintball co2 tanks? Anyone know how long they will last on a 55g tank. They cost around $3.50 to fill up at sports authority. But I think a 5lbs co2 tank might be better in the long run on a 55g. Anyone runs these paintball co2 on a 55g before.

thanks


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

ethanhunter said:


> what do you think about those 24oz paintball co2 tanks? Anyone know how long they will last on a 55g tank. They cost around $3.50 to fill up at sports authority. But I think a 5lbs co2 tank might be better in the long run on a 55g. Anyone runs these paintball co2 on a 55g before.
> 
> thanks


I use 20 OZ bottles on a 46 Gallon Bowfront. At roughly 3 bps, one bottle will last 4 to 5 weeks. I have two bottles so I can replace a spent one with minimal interuption. I use paintball bottles because of lack of space and places that exchange the larger bottles are 20 miles away.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

how would you set up the co2 for a tank if you use it a paint ball co2 tank. I would like to try that. I have a 29 gallion fish tank. Question: Supplies you need, how you set it up,ect 

-Thanks 
Ian


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

fishaquatics said:


> how would you set up the co2 for a tank if you use it a paint ball co2 tank. I would like to try that. I have a 29 gallion fish tank. Question: Supplies you need, how you set it up,ect
> 
> -Thanks
> Ian


You need a regulator, needle valve, and a way to diffuse the co2 into the water. I bought a Redsea kit but, GLA has a higher end regulator and all of the other stuff. thatfishplace also has a paintball regulator.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. I think I am going to set up co2 in my tank. Fish give off co2 to?Right?
-Ian


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

They do but not enough, especially not for a high light tank.


----------

